# Trovoada na Península de Setúbal/Margem Sul do Tejo (24/Outubro/2016)



## windchill (24 Out 2016 às 19:46)

Na madrugada do dia 24/outubro, uma célula carregada de trovoada evoluiu de SW para NE a sul da Arrábida na direcção da Foz do Sado.
Apesar de eu estar a cerca de 25/35 km a NW do evento, consegui obter alguns registos graças á excelente visibilidade que tinha da minha Varanda na Amora.
Ficam aqui algumas das fotos deste espectáculo luminoso 

[url=https://postimage.org]
	
online photo storage[/URL]
[url=https://postimage.org]
	
online photo storage[/URL]
[url=https://postimage.org]
	
online photo storage[/URL]
[url=https://postimage.org]
	
online photo storage[/URL]
[url=https://postimage.org]
	
online photo storage[/URL]
[url=https://postimage.org]
	
online photo storage[/URL]
[url=https://postimage.org]
	
online photo storage[/URL]
[url=https://postimage.org]
	
online photo storage[/URL]
[url=https://postimage.org]
	
online photo storage[/URL]
[url=https://postimage.org]
	
online photo storage[/URL]
[url=https://postimage.org]
	
online photo storage[/URL]

Que tal?


----------



## carla_francisco (24 Out 2016 às 22:59)

windchill disse:


> Na madrugada do dia 24/outubro, uma célula carregada de trovoada evoluiu de SW para NE a sul da Arrábida na direcção da Foz do Sado.
> Apesar de eu estar a cerca de 25/35 km a NW do evento, consegui obter alguns registos graças á excelente visibilidade que tinha da minha Varanda na Amora.
> Ficam aqui algumas das fotos deste espectáculo luminoso
> 
> ...



Que grande espectáculo, belas fotos!


----------



## windchill (24 Out 2016 às 23:07)

carla_francisco disse:


> Que grande espectáculo, belas fotos!


Obrigado Carla


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2016 às 01:18)

Excelentes fotos!!  Qualidade e apanhados impecáveis.


----------



## windchill (25 Out 2016 às 07:27)

StormRic disse:


> Excelentes fotos!!  Qualidade e apanhados impecáveis.


Obrigado! ☺


----------



## windchill (6 Nov 2016 às 21:26)

As fotos deste evento no Flickr 

https://flic.kr/s/aHskMHpyrF


----------

